# At Large Nutrition "NITOR" test product



## katt (May 12, 2008)

ok - today starts my trial for the product "Nitor" by At Large Nutrition  At Large Nutrition - Nitor - The Ultimate Fat Burner

Stats - 
Female
Weight - 137 (up 5 lbs from this last weekend of not being good) 
Height 5' 4"

A little history... I am a "pre-workout drink" junkie... I'll try anything in the morning to get me up and going, because I workout at 5 a.m., then go back 3 days a week in the evenings for cardio.  We (I and TOH) are doing a different type of routine for the next month..  push/pull/legs kinda with 30 second RI's for the first set and 15's there after..

So, I read the directions on the Nitor and it says 2 tab's before workout and 2 tabs in the afternoon, then increasing to 3 tabs ea time. Well, so I really don't know how these are going to effect me, so I took only one tab this morning.. and I have to say, it made me pretty darn alert without my usually coffee.. no mind-blasting, shakey as shit, alert, but pretty focused and awake. I'll try the 1 tab for the first couple days then bump it up to two. 

Today's wo

BB Bench (wu w/bar) 1x6 
wu - (95) 1x6
(115) 1x7, 1x4, 1x3 - 30' s for RI's , from this set forward 15's

Incline BB - I had 35's down, but once I practically threw them up, I knew I had to bump it up a bit.
(40's) 1x18, 1x5, 1x3    

Pec Dec (105) 1x14, 1x5, 1x4

CG Bench (75) 1x13, 1x5, 1x2

Cable Push Downs (50) 1x12, 1x7, 1x5

Bench dips 1x10, 1x5... done

Here's the deal,, when I was spotting TOH on the second set of CG Bench, I had to pull the bar pretty hard and I felt a little "zinger" in my elbow..  So from here on out, when we do this, I need to have someone else spot him.. I think it's ok,, but I didn't want to push it for the rest of the workout.

All in all it went well,,, the true test of Nitor will be today and tomorrow, I'm back to my scheduled eating and usually very very hungry in between meals, which are every 3-4 hrs.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

katt said:


> Weight - 137



Yea, in your bra..

I'm just goofing.  Looking forward to the progress, my morning workout buddy.


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Yea, in your bra..
> 
> I'm just goofing.  Looking forward to the progress, my morning workout buddy.



 

Thanks Sx..


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

Sx sounds like sex, not sox.

Are you hitting on me?


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Sx sounds like sex, not sox.
> 
> Are you hitting on me?


----------



## the other half (May 12, 2008)




----------



## lucifuge (May 12, 2008)

Looks good Kat, I'm in...


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

ok - so today was a little funky - had a slight headache all day..felt a little "foggy".. and I usually am really hungry on Monday's, I wasn't chomping to get to the next meal, which was awesome!   Took the second dose of Nitor at around 12:30.

Did the spinning class tonight, and I don't feel quite as drained as normal.. maybe it's all mental.. maybe not.  We'll have to wait & see.. so far so good..


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

So last night I couldn't get to sleep... I mean, I get up at 4:15 in the morning and usually I'm out by at least 10..  last night I tossed & turned and finally got to sleep.. then my stupid ass dog decides that's the night he wants to get up three times to get drinks, go outside,,,etc, etc,,   so,, I got up at 12:30 - 2:00 and 3:30.. and when the alarm went off at 4:10... I did NOT want to get out of bed..   I didn't get up until 4:30, and took a dose of NITOR.. which I think was a little late, because it didn't start kicking in until half way through the workout..

Pullups 1x3, 1x2, 1x1, 1x1

Rack Pulls wu w/135 1x6 (155) 3x5  didn't do the last 2 sets  15-30 sec RI's

T Bar Rows (55) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4   w/15 RI's

Seated DB Curl (30's) 1x8, 1x5, 1x4

Prone Incline BB Curl (30) 1x18, 1x10, 1x8

Wrist Curls (30) 1x15

So I was supposed to do a 5x5 on the Rack Pulls, but by the end of the 3rd set, my back was telling me no..

And the friggin pullups..  we either have pegs which are about shoulder width apart (for me) or the only other option is a very wide grip, which I'm using now..  whaddever doesn't kill you makes you stronger right?  

Tomorrow I'm taking my dose earlier.. and bumping it up to 2 tabs ea time.


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2008)

What's a zinger??


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

umm zinger... well, it's like...    this I guess, shock type feeling, you know when you get eletrocuted,, and you get that little "zip" type thing that you feel... kinda like that, but it went from my elbow up the side of my tricep... 

That's the only way I can explain it...


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2008)

Sounds like a pinched nerve or tendonitis.


----------



## chris mason (May 13, 2008)

I should have cautioned you, Nitor's stimulants take a little while to kick-in for most people, but they last a LONG time.  Don't take it much later than noon.  The foggy feeling (for the first few hours) is something some people experience, including me on occasion, but it fades with use.  

Chris


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

Today has been great!  No "foggy" feeling - no headache... virtually no appetite... I almost forgot to eat at the designated times.. lol....


----------



## chris mason (May 13, 2008)

katt said:


> Today has been great! No "foggy" feeling - no headache... virtually no appetite... I almost forgot to eat at the designated times.. lol....


 
If you can get up to 3-4 total capsules per day I think you will also note some very nice results in terms of increased metabolism and fat loss (you should feel warmer than usual etc.).


----------



## katt (May 14, 2008)

Today is a day off from weights, but cardio will be tonight after work.  I'm upping the dosage of NITOR today to 2 tabs twice a day.  

One thing I must mention though.. I have a desk job, I sit in front of a computer all day (well, most of the day) and usually by 2-3 in the afternoon, I'm litteraly _fighting_ to stay awake & focused.  Anyway, yesterday I was working away and looked up and it was 3 pm and I had totally forgotten to take the second dose of NITOR.. I was a little worried because I thought by the end of the day I would be draggin,, and I had a hour and a half dance class immediately after I was off work.. but I was so energized all day.. it's really amazing!   Like I said before, it's not the "shakey, think your heart is going to explode" type thing.. just very awake, focused 

I haven't stepped on the scale yet, because it's only been a couple days, but I can totally tell that I'm leaning out, but not feeling like crap like I normally do on Wednesdays.. That's when the low carb diet starts getting to me 

If this continues to do what it has so far,,,, I'm definitely using this on all my cuts


----------



## lucifuge (May 14, 2008)

sounds great katt!


----------



## chris mason (May 14, 2008)

Good stuff Katt!


----------



## katt (May 15, 2008)

ok - this is not going to be a good post - sorry..   So... yesterday I'm upping the dosage of NITOR to 2 tabs in the morning and at noon.  The first dose went ok,, no noticeable difference to me as far as energy, appetite suppressant, etc...   So.... 

Twelve O'clock rolls around... I take another 2 pills... within an hour,, the foggy feeling is coming back and I'm not feeling well at all.. it's getting to the point that I just want to lay down & sleep..       So 1:00 is my lunch hour,, TOH picks me up to go get my car (I was getting new tires on) and we decide to go to Costco to do a little shopping,, I'm figuring the walking will help with the foggy feeling a bit... It didn't.. I felt like I was moving slower than a grandma in a walker.. but was worried about tripping if I went any faster,, I was that unsteady.. 

Needless to say,, I couldn't even think about eating food the rest of the day, I really felt like shit... I think I was on NITOR overload at that point.. I came home at 5 - changed my clothes and immediately laid down on the bed and didn't get up until 6 this morning.. 

So... today I'm going back to the one tab twice a day.. I just think the 2 tabs were way too much for my particular system to handle..


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

Holy crap!
Hope you're feeling better


----------



## ZECH (May 15, 2008)

Hang in there Katt


----------



## chris mason (May 15, 2008)

Yep, take it slow.  Step it up one at a time.  You may find that 3 total capsules are all you will need.  

Chris


----------



## katt (May 15, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Yep, take it slow.  Step it up one at a time.  You may find that 3 total capsules are all you will need.
> 
> Chris



Yep, I cut it back to one today,, and it's good.. I'm thinking maybe 2 in the morning and one at night...


----------



## chris mason (May 15, 2008)

katt said:


> Yep, I cut it back to one today,, and it's good.. I'm thinking maybe 2 in the morning and one at night...


 
Yep, except I would say 2 in the morning and 1 no later than 1 P.M.

Chris


----------



## katt (May 16, 2008)

Last night I went and did cardio.. I was only doing 30 minutes, but I felt I could go on forever.. 

Today's workout was legs

Hack Slide (180) 5x5 - 30 sec RI's

Seated Leg Press (295) 1x10, 1x7, 1x5  15's

SLDL (115) 1x10, 1x8, 1x7  15's

HS Alternating seated leg curl (25) 1x15, 1x8, 1x7  RI's,, do one leg then the other, repeat

HS Calf Raise (55) 1x17, 1x7, 1x6  15's

All in all, it went great!  I stepped on the scale this morning and I'm down 7 lbs from last weekend... probably 4 of it due to overeating & bloat.. but hey,,, it's all good.. I feel good, not tired, not run down.. which I usually am on a Friday..


----------



## chris mason (May 16, 2008)

katt said:


> Last night I went and did cardio.. I was only doing 30 minutes, but I felt I could go on forever..
> 
> Today's workout was legs
> 
> ...


 
Good stuff Katt!


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

Forgot to post yesterday's workout...

BB Military Press wu (40) 1x6 
(60) 5x5 - 20 sec RI's

DB Side Lateral Raise (17.5) 1x12, 1x6, 1x6 15 RI's

DB Front Raise (20) 1x16, 1x9, 1x8 15 RI's

DB On Arm Rear Delt raise (12.5) 1x10, 1x8, 1x4 15 RI's

Shrugs (180) 1x10, 1x7, 1x5 15 RI's

So today we should have done our "pull"... because my muscles still felt fatigued.   Took my usual dosage of NITOR.. and downed a cup of coffee also.. maybe it's time to up the morning dosage to two tabs. 

Flat Bench wu w/bar 1x6 wu (95) 1x5
(115) 1x5, 1x4, 1x3   30's

Incline DB Press (42.5's) 1x10, 1x4, 1x1.. lol    15's

Pec Dec (105) 1x10, 1x5, 1x3  15's

CG Bench (75) 1x9, 1x4, 1x3   15's

Cable Pushdowns (50) 1x14, 1x7, 1x4   15's

Dips bw  1x7, 1x3, 1x2  15's

Like I said... no dosage of Nitor was going to improve my muscle fatigue from yesterday..lol.. but  it's all good.  It amazes me I can be this awake & focused without my usually gallon of coffee..


----------



## workingatit43 (May 19, 2008)

I was late on this one good looking log. I also have to up the dosage on fatburners because I am very sensitive to stims I am glad your feeling better


----------



## katt (May 20, 2008)

Ughh... today's wo started strong... but that feeling left really quick.. I was starting to think..  but then I realized that we didn't get our recoop time this weekend.. so, it figures..  Upped the dosage to 2 tabs of NITOR this morning, all is going well..  I have noticed that my water intake is increasing.. I'm more thirsty than normal.  

I was suppose to do rack pulls today, but on the first attempt, I knew they just weren't happening.. there was just some "funky" feeling in my lower back, so I switched that today to seated pulley rows. 

Pull ups 1x4, 1x3, 1x3.. I was happy with these, they went better today

Dual Pulley Seated Row (42.5) 5x5  one arm then the other, no rest between

T-Bar Rows (55) 1x9, 1x5, 1x4

Seated DB Curl (30) 1x9, 1x4, 1x3

Prone Incline Curl (30) 1x15, 1x9, 1x7

By this time I was really hungry,, time to get home and eat !!


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

Yesterday was a rest day - no weights, no cardio - but I did take my usual dose of NITOR.. and I'm still awake & alert for the whole day... can I say... I LOVE THIS STUFF!!  I can definitely say this will be a continued part of my cuts from here on out... it's potent,, well worth the money imo     for that reason I give it two thumbs up!!

Today's wo was legs... and I don't know  is up with my back every so often,, my lower back just hurts,, maybe it's a genetic thing, my mom has rheumitoid (sp?) arthritis in her back... or maybe I'm just a dork..

Hack Slide machine wu w/90.. (180) 5x5  20 sec RI's

Seated Leg Press (295) 1x10, 1x6, 1x5  15 sec RI's

SLDL (115) 1x12, 1x6, 1x4  15 sec RI's.. good lord these were hard!

Hammer Strength leg curl (single leg) (30) 1x9, 1x5, 1x4  15 sec RI's

Hammer Strength Calf Raise (55) 1x15, 1x9, 1x7  15 sec RI's.. feel the burn..lol

Good workout today, the back thing was just freakin annoying.. but it was all good


----------



## workingatit43 (May 22, 2008)

Great looking workout hopes the back gets better


----------



## lucifuge (May 22, 2008)

nothing like the sneaky phantom back pain!
I get that alot too, I usually blame it on getting old.
Liking the log though, looks like I'll be running nitor when I finally get off my ass and start cutting


----------



## katt (May 23, 2008)

Yeah L.. I am really liking the supp so far..

Today's workout was pretty good for a Friday.. I am looking forward to the next three days off and out of town..YAY!  Usual dosage again today of NITOR... 2 tabs in the a.m., 1 tab in the pm..  I think next week I'll up the night time dosage to 2 tabs as well

Standing Military Press (65) 3x5, 1x4, 1x3  20 sec RI's

DB Side Lateral Raise (17.5) 1x10, 1x7, 1x5   15 sec RI's

DB Front Raise (22.5) 1x8, 1x5, 1x4  15 sec RI's

DB One Arm Rear Lateral raise (12.5) 1x10, 2x6

Shrugs (180) 1x8, 1x6, 1x0- failed

Upped weights on the Press and front raise, everything else was the same weight as last time..


----------



## katt (May 27, 2008)

Well no workout today - I took the whole entire weekend off - 

But, I kept up the supplements.. I upped the dosage to 2 tabs in the morning and 2 tabs around noon... let me tell you.. I have to work at getting to sleep at night ..lol    

But I did have a really sweet compliment from a co-worker, she noticed that I was getting visibly "leaner" and was asking what was up.  I haven't changed my diet any at all,,, so it's good!!   Props to NITOR!


----------



## chris mason (May 27, 2008)

katt said:


> Well no workout today - I took the whole entire weekend off -
> 
> But, I kept up the supplements.. I upped the dosage to 2 tabs in the morning and 2 tabs around noon... let me tell you.. I have to work at getting to sleep at night ..lol
> 
> But I did have a really sweet compliment from a co-worker, she noticed that I was getting visibly "leaner" and was asking what was up. I haven't changed my diet any at all,,, so it's good!! Props to NITOR!


 
Sweet!


----------



## katt (May 28, 2008)

Today's wo

Flat Bench wu (95) 1x6  (115) 1x8, 1x4, 1x3  30 sec RI's

Incline DB Press (42.5) 1x10, 1x2 1x1... lol   15 Sec RI's

Pec Deck (105) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4   15 sec RI's

CG Bench (75) 1x11, 1x5, 1x2

Cable Push Downs (50) 1x14, 1x6, 1x5

Dips bw 1x5, 2x2.. 

Flat bench was up by reps from last workout, CG Bench was up as well.. but by the end the dips pretty much just sucked..   oh well..

Haven't stepped on the scale.. will wait till Friday or Sat to do that and report the progress..  still this stuff does wonderful for curbing the hunger pangs during the day.. more water, less food... means a lean, mean....  working machine..


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2008)

Katt,
I'm curious as to what your diet is and if it varies any? Carbs? This may have something to do with stamina during your workouts.


----------



## katt (May 28, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Katt,
> I'm curious as to what your diet is and if it varies any? Carbs? This may have something to do with stamina during your workouts.



Oh, yeah,,, It's ALL about carbs at this point     It's my last 15 day "push" to make anything that jiggles non-existent when I jump up and down... with exception of my boobs of course... 

It's a given that my stamina is going to suffer from now until then.. and I know that.   My complex carbs during the day consist of just a half cup of oats in the a.m., then nothing except lean meat & veges for the remaining 4 meals....  couple that with my increased cardio, and yeah... it sucks...  but I do have a refeed once a week... 

I'll just have to deal with it until we get back, then it'll be a 40/40/20 again.. yay!


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Oh, yeah,,, It's ALL about carbs at this point     It's my last 15 day "push" to make anything that jiggles non-existent when I jump up and down... with exception of my boobs of course...
> 
> It's a given that my stamina is going to suffer from now until then.. and I know that.   My complex carbs during the day consist of just a half cup of oats in the a.m., then nothing except lean meat & veges for the remaining 4 meals....  couple that with my increased cardio, and yeah... it sucks...  but I do have a refeed once a week...
> 
> I'll just have to deal with it until we get back, then it'll be a 40/40/20 again.. yay!



OK, that makes sense. I didn't know you were cutting carbs. 
And please, for the sake of TOH, don't let the boob jiggle disappear


----------



## the other half (May 28, 2008)

:bounce:   :bounce:

now thats what im talkin about.
thanks for the support dg806!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> :bounce:   :bounce:
> 
> now thats what im talkin about.
> thanks for the support dg806!!!!!



You want some real support, talk to Albob. He likes them BIG!


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

ok,, ok,,, this is a supplement journal... not chat.. 

today's wo was ok..

Pullups bw  1x3, 1x3 + 1 negative.. then I did a set just on the pegs instead of wide grip.. 1x4

Rack Pulls wu w/135 1x6,  (185) 5x5  20 sec. RI's.. 

T-Bar Rows (55) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4  15 Sec RI's

Seated Db Curl (30) 1x7, 1x4, 1x2  15 Sec RI's

Prone Incline BB Curl (40) 1x9, 2x5  15 Sec RI's

Good Golly, that 5th set on the rack pulls are killer!  When I get done, I feel like I'm going into a continual back bend the muscles are so tight.. 

ok, so yesterday I'm all good with the "awakeness" I usually have.. then about 3:30 I totally hit a wall or something and literally am dozing at my desk..  That hasn't happened in a long time and I'm saying to myself  is going on here??    I didn't get to spinning last night, so tonight I have to make that up and go do cardio.


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

Back is really feeling the workout from yesterday.. holy smokes!

Today's was good... until the second set when I went to use the bathroom and dropped my ipod in the toilet....daaaaannnggg.....   

BB Military Press (65) 2x5, 1x4, 2x3  20 Sec RI's

DB Side Lateral Raises (17.5) 1x10, 2x6  15 sec RI's

Front DB Raise (22.5) 1x7, 2x5

1 Arm rear Lateral Raise (12.5) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4

Shrugs -- I bailed on these today.. 

All in all it went ok..


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2008)

katt said:


> Today's was good... until the second set when I went to use the bathroom and dropped my ipod in the toilet....daaaaannnggg.....



Oh SNAP!! Fried??


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Oh SNAP!! Fried??



Well, I thought so, because it wouldn't turn on... but....

when I left for work this morning, I got a glimmer of hope,  a light actually went on 


I have my fingers crossed that once it dries out it'll work...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2008)

katt said:


> Back is really feeling the workout from yesterday.. holy smokes!
> 
> *Today's was good... until the second set when I went to use the bathroom and dropped my ipod in the toilet....daaaaannnggg.....*
> 
> ...


 
Ugh, I once crushed my Ipod in the gym doing a set of weighted crunches on a decline bench with a 35 pound plate.  the thing fell out of my pocket without me knowing, and when I finished my set, exhausted, I dropped the plate down to my side, and then.....silence.............OOOPS


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

I guess it happens to the best of us, huh?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2008)

katt said:


> I guess it happens to the best of us, huh?


 
yeah I guess so.  wasn't happy about having to spend the $$$ on a new one, but I guess it's a story to tell at the least.


----------



## Travis Bell (May 30, 2008)

haha I've crushed one, lost another and the third one my bullmastiff made a chewy out of hahaha

now I just use one of those shuffle dealies, lot cheaper although nothing has happened to this one yet


----------



## katt (Jun 1, 2008)

Spinning yesterday - nothing much to report, other than the class rocked!  Back at it on Monday.. still taking the NITOR even on the days off and feeling awesome!


----------



## chris mason (Jun 1, 2008)

katt said:


> Spinning yesterday - nothing much to report, other than the class rocked! Back at it on Monday.. still taking the NITOR even on the days off and feeling awesome!


 

Excellent!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry about the ipod but the log is looking good great work


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2008)

ok - I'm good to go... new ipod.. 

Yesterday's wo was legs.. then we went back later that evening and did spinning.. which was totally hard as hell!  

Hack Slide (180) 5x5  20 sec RI's\

Seated Leg Press (295) 1x12, 1x7, 1x5  15's

SLDL (115) 2x7, 1x4   15's

HS Alt Leg Curl (30) 1x8, 2x5  15's

H S calf raise (55) 1x12, 1x9, 1x7.. 

today

Flat Bench wu w/95 1x4   (115) 1x5, 1x3, 1x2  30's

Incline DB (42.5) 1x10, 2x4  15's

Cable X-overs (20 ea side) 1x10, 1x6, 1x5  15's

CG Bench (65) 1x10, 1x5, 1x4  15's

Cable Push downs (50) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4  15's

Dips bw - 1x6, 14, 1x2   15's

ok, so while I was pretty wide awake after taking my usual dose of NITOR today, my energy went down the shitter... I expected that though, even with the supplement.. there's only so much you can do on a low carbs & low cals.. but we only have 5 MORE WORKOUTS!!  A week from Friday we'll be off to our vaca, and I can't wait for a little R&R time..


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2008)

workouts have been lacking.. yesterday we didn't make it

Pullups on pegs 1x5, 1x4, 1x3

T Bar Rows (55) 3x8

Single arm Iso Row (70) 3x6

Seated DB Curl (30) 3x5

Short workout today,, I was just not feeling it, really tired today, normal for the lack of food


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 6, 2008)

It looks like your getting good results and it is a excellent log.


----------



## Happy Gringo (Jun 9, 2008)

I am concerned about the green tea extract, as I am 45 years old and losing a bit of hair.  The following is from a comparison of Green and Black Tea effects on mice: 

(Soy Phytochemicals and Tea Bioactive Components Synergistically Inhibit Androgen-Sensitive Human Prostate Tumors in Mice1
Jin-Rong Zhou2, Lunyin Yu, Ying Zhong and George L. Blackburn) :

Mice treated with black tea tended to have a greater serum testosterone concentration (34.4%, P = 0.50) and had a 72% lower DHT concentration than controls (P < 0.05), suggesting that black tea may contain components that inhibit the activity of 5 -reductase, an enzyme that converts testosterone to the more bioactive DHT. Green tea tended to increase serum testosterone and DHT levels by 73.8% (P = 0.14) and 194% (P = 0.076), respectively. The combination of SPC and green tea reduced serum levels of DHT (P < 0.05).

I believe the human equivalent dosage would be about 4 cups of either tea.  Obviously the green tea cranks up the test twice as high as the black, but also increases DHT about 300% over the black.  That can't be good for us guys over 40 who worry about the old prostate.  I have switched to black tea after reading this, and also reading the following about the cortisol reduction effects of black tea:

Researchers from University College London performed a six-week study in which 75 men drank either 4 cups of black tea each day or 4 cups of a placebo. The placebo was a caffeinated drink similar in taste to tea, minus its active ingredients, such as catechins. At the end of the study, subjects underwent several challenging and stressful tasks that raised their cortisol levels, heart rate, blood pressure and self-rated levels of stress. When scientists measured cortisol levels 50 minutes after the test, they found that the tea group had already decreased their cortisol levels by almost 50%, while the placebo group experienced a drop of only about 25%.

I wonder why there aren't any supplements with black tea extract?


----------



## chris mason (Jun 9, 2008)

Happy Gringo said:


> I am concerned about the green tea extract, as I am 45 years old and losing a bit of hair. The following is from a comparison of Green and Black Tea effects on mice:
> 
> (Soy Phytochemicals and Tea Bioactive Components Synergistically Inhibit Androgen-Sensitive Human Prostate Tumors in Mice1
> Jin-Rong Zhou2, Lunyin Yu, Ying Zhong and George L. Blackburn) :
> ...


 
Are you a mouse?  

Your concern is ill founded.


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2008)

Saturday we were out of town but did get a wo in though

BB Military press (60) 3x10

DB Side Lateral flys (17.5) 3x10

DB Front Raises (22) 3x10

Arnold Presses (30) 1x10

Shrugs w/oly bar (135) 3x8


Yesterday's wo - Flat bench (95) 1x6 (115) 1x4, 1x2 (95) 1x2

Incline DB Press (40) 2x10, 1x7

Pec Dec (100) 1x10, 2x8

Cable Pushdown (40) 3x10

Dips - bw 3x6

Yesterday's attempt was just that, an attempt... both our minds weren't in it at all.   I am continuing to take the normal dosage of NITOR each day, and am still impressed with it..  I totally agree with Mags.. if I had a couple products to choose from and the higher priced one is continually getting great reviews from people that try it,, I would tend to go with one that I new had a better chance of working, rather than taking a shot of something that I wasn't sure of.

The only thing that I had noticed, however, is that consistantly after my second dose at 12:00 - right on the money 2 hrs later I have about a half hour were I just want to sleep... then after I get past that, I start reving up again and am good to go until night time.    

Even with taking the second dosage at 12, when I wake up during the night it does make it hard to get back to sleep also... and that's one downside for me, probably because I'm a really light sleeper to begin with...  this is the last week of my test for this product and I can say, even with the sleep issue - on my next cut, this will be a part of my supplementation.. even for the cost of 50 bucks.. because in my opinion this products is well worth it for the results I got.


----------



## Happy Gringo (Jun 10, 2008)

No, I am not a mouse, but mice are used because they respond similarly to humans.
THE GILLETTE COMPANY has a patent on using green tea to reduce hair growth.  Sure, it is applied topically, but these same catechin compounds are absorbed when we drink green tea:

REDUCTION OF HAIR GROWTH - Patent EP0814754


----------



## Mags (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey, what happened to my post on here? Did it get deleted? Texan wrote one too that's also now missing. I'm not overly fussed, I just wanna make sure I didn't just imagine replying to a post that is, in fact, not even here.


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2008)

looks like a couple of them got deleted....


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 10, 2008)

Make sure you are in linear mode under display mode this was happening to me when I was somehow in hybred mode


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 24, 2008)

so are you done running the nitor? over all how did you like it? i had great results, and plan on running it again in about two weeks.


----------

